# whats faster than theraband gold



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

so i'm looking for something faster.I shoot 7/16 steel semi butterfly and looking for something snappier,and instead of buying a bunch of theraband I thought that I'd ask you guys.anything will help thanks


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Basically anything is faster, especially in the cold. Simple Shot black is real easy to get. I shoot 7/16 steel with the .60. Spinners don’t last long.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

.I been using theraband because its easy to get.i'll try that though.how good is it for ware


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I also use Simple shot black .6 thickness. I do a 30 by 15 taper and really pushes the 7/16 Steel and very fast speed.
Simple shot black is good in cold weather lasts a long time and made with a good tolerance and very high quality.

Then


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thanks Ibojoe and vince4242 i'll give it a try what is your shooting style


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a 32 inch draw length, and my target Bans are 7 and 1/2 in in my hunting bands are 6 and 1/2 in.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thanks for your help vince4242


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

With this setup I get to 220fps with 7/16 Steel and 250fps with 3/8 Steel. With my 6.5" active band length


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

7.62 full metal jacket.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You could also go with Sumeike. It's one of my favorites and available on Amazon. It's good and lasts a long time. 
I shoot full butterfly and don't have a chrony so I can't help you with numbers but you're gonna see a big difference in these compared to tbg. 
There are a couple of things about TBG I like. It's probably got a better smoother stretch than anything and it's Mae in the US. It's all a big journey finding what you like. Remember ALWAYS HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The Simple Shot Black and the Sumeike are pretty close, but I do get a more consistent speed with the Sumeike. Both are great for durability.
















7/16 Steel / 1" - 21/64" taper / 6.5" active


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thanks guys i'll give these a try thanks for the numbers Reed been shooting tbg since I started 5 years ago always thought that there was something faster out there just never took the time to play around


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

what about this precise is it any good


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I found Percise didn't last as long as simpleshot


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thanks vince, I think that I'll try these and see how they work


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is a good idea, to try the different products. I did not like precise because it was too stretchy and I like the feel of simple shot black better for me but you may think precise has a better feel for you.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Simpleshot black is so far my favorite out of what I've tried and get great snap with 3/8 steelies.


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thanks kottonmouth i ordered some simpleshot black in .6mm i'm going to start there thanks for your post


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> The Simple Shot Black and the Sumeike are pretty close, but I do get a more consistent speed with the Sumeike. Both are great for durability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11.11 mm steel / 25,4 mm - 8,3 mm taper / 16,51 cm ???

Really good speeds I would say.


----------

